# Ballast wiring



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

So, one of my ballasts died, so I got myself a new one. Opened up the fixture just now to replace it and then I had a "WAT?" moment.

You see, there are 7 leads on the old ballast on one end. But only 6 holes in the new ballast.

Any help? The old one is on the left, the new on the right. I'm also not particularly electrically minded.....


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm no expert or anything, and this is really just a shot in the dark but to me that #7 port looks like a ground.


----------



## WiseGuyPhil (Jun 15, 2011)

I believe it to create a parallel circuit, that way if one bulb goes out the other one still works.

In the new ballast, you are placing the bulbs in series.

The change is at the top of the diagram on the new ballast. It is hooking up the one light to each side of the end caps.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Chaoticblissx (Jan 5, 2013)

1+2 stay the same
3+6 on old one will be 3+4 on new one
4+5 on old one will be 5+6 on new one
#7 appears to be the ground and could be connected to 3+4 or wrapped around the transformer mounting screw. Trace where the #7 wire goes to on the old one. If it goes to the ground terminal on the plug then you will know for sure. 

Its a lot easier to trace and diagnose electrical in person then through photos. Good luck.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Success!

7 didn't seem to be anything as was recommended on another forum as well. Capped it off and everything seems to be working fine!

Thanks guys!


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I was thinking you should have brought it over to Sick Kids and I would have done it 
Don't know what security would have said but it would have been fun to see


----------

